# How to trace a motor???



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, How can I trace a motor to what vehicle it came out of? I have the engine serial, Engine Code, Casting numbers, etc. I know it came off of the 1973 F-body vehicle. But what did it come out of? Any thoughts???


Lucas:shutme


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I used this link to help out Engine I.D. and Codes
Not sure if that will get you the actual vehicle though.


----------

